# Gear knob



## Tan-all-over

Motorhome is a Autocruise starspirit 2005.
The other day, teaching the wife to reverse down our drive she announce's she's got the gear nob in her hand.........it had come off. !!! Yes I know its only a little thing and she is only 4ft 11
but you can see where Im coming from.
Question......pushing it back on did no good as it now comes off every where, mostly on roundabouts, junctions, town driving and so on. So what do you think would keep it on, one parts place said to glue it on, Peugeot dealer could not give an answer when I called in. Help please and NO I can't ban her from driving it.....I have to live with her. !!!!!


----------



## 100127

Are you really sure it was the gear knob?


----------



## dikyenfo

You will have to examine it carefully as it could be attached by a tension pin or a captive nut in the knob body and you will see threads on the shaft. The knob may split apart at the top to allow picking the nut position in a hex groove.
If nothing works then good old insul. tape on the shaft and bung the knob on tightly.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Araldite ...... my best friend

Dave p


----------



## brens

Happened on a fiat punto I had let my son use.We were advised to stick it on and it came off again on the motorway on a drive back from Cornwall,you would not imagine the shock of it flying off and landing under my feet and pedals  .
Mr van Der Striche encouraged me to take it back to fiat garage to get it fixed again,I came back with a 6 month old Fiat panda you should have seen his face :lol: ask him about it if you see him :wink:


----------



## rosalan

You do not mention whether it is plastic, metal or wood but all of these are fixable with a two part glue unless you need to remove the knob in future to allow the lever to pass through the floor, even then it could be demolished and replaced. If you do decide to use a two part glue, you must thoroughly clean and degrease the two parts to be glued as no glue will stick to grease effectively. Job done... I think! 
Alan


----------



## Tan-all-over

Its a plastic compound type knob and the gear stick in the dash has splines with a raised bit at the end. Iv tried pushing it on hard but frightend to hit it with anything to make sure its right on in case it damages the other end. I get the feeling the raised bit at the end might 'click' into place if pushed on really hard. Its one of those with the reverse colar that you have to lift up to engage reverse. Might try the glue or tape but will see what people think first. Many thanks for replies. Chris


----------



## Techno100

I'd go with Dave and Araldite :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

Another thing you might try first is to put the knob in very hot water and put it on the shaft while HOT until it clicks like you suspected it might.
Also, with glue on the shaft it may be a struggle to slide it on as the glue will form a seal and trap air inside the knob cavity so long prolonged pressure could be needed until the air escapes.


----------



## Tan-all-over

Well, in the end used Alraldite and all seems fine. Hope I do not ever need to take it off though.........thanks for the replies every one.


----------



## rosalan

It may be on now but have you let your wife drive it since you glued it on? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

just a thought,
don`t let her touch the steering wheel. :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------

